# 1952 or 1957 Chicago Schwinn type



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 12, 2014)

This is a 1952 or 1957 Schwinn out of Chicago. Can anyone help me figure out which type it was?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 12, 2014)

looks to be a mid 60's schwinn middleweight with wrong fork.the headbadge with chicago on the bottom came out in 65 or so.the chainguard is at least 59.
look for a faint marking on the chainguard for a model name.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 12, 2014)

*Serial number*

The serial number is on the outside of the left back fork. C58406


----------



## REC (Jan 12, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> The serial number is on the outside of the left back fork. C58406




You need to scrape the dropout a little. I think you may have missed a couple of digits in the serial number, possibly a letter at the start and a number at the end. Badge and guard look like 60s stuff.  Wheels appear to be S-7's with 26 X 1 & 3/4 tires, and Island is right - that fork belonged to something else...

REC


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 12, 2014)

*Okay.*

I'll check in the morning. Thank you.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 12, 2014)

That may be a 1966 Typhoon. If the serial number you posted above is all that is on the bike then I would say for sure it is a 1966 model. During the beginning of 1966 there was a serial number mishap and a letter was left off for some reason.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 29, 2014)

*I got the rest of it!*



GTs58 said:


> That may be a 1966 Typhoon. If the serial number you posted above is all that is on the bike then I would say for sure it is a 1966 model. During the beginning of 1966 there was a serial number mishap and a letter was left off for some reason.




Thank you, everyone for the help! I've been ill, and unable to go play with that bike. It's a '67 Chicago schwinn, 26" tire, middle weight, Typhoon. The first latter was crusted over pretty badly. The full code is:  JC58406
it has a Bendix red band 2-speed hub on the back. The rim is rusting away, but the hub looks intact externally. 

Should I salvage it?


----------



## oquinn (Jan 29, 2014)

*what will you take for the hub?*



Jennifer Parker said:


> Thank you, everyone for the help! I've been ill, and unable to go play with that bike. It's a '67 Chicago schwinn, 26" tire, middle weight, Typhoon. The first latter was crusted over pretty badly. The full code is:  JC58406
> it has a Bendix red band 2-speed hub on the back. The rim is rusting away, but the hub looks intact externally.
> 
> Should I salvage it?




I would like to have a two speed


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 29, 2014)

*Me too, but...*

How much do they sell for? I can take it off. I'd have to remove the spokes.


----------

